# Japanese Music From the 90's Up Until Now



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the Japanese experimental scene.


Midori - Yukiko-San (vimeo links won't embed properly anymore)


----------



## ernesto123ok (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm a geek for Japanese music all the way from 70s electronics to contemporary J-rap, 
and mainstream pop/rock generally used in anime is just horrendous, making me feel embarrassed about watching the anime itself


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

English lyrics are in the link below
Lyrics I'M YOUR DEVIL -SHORT- by Tommy heavenly6 (romaji) from album - February & Heavenly | JpopAsia


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Omg I have totally fallen in love with Koudou by DIR EN GRAY. I'm a depressive dark person sometimes, that goes through depressed phases where I listen to stuff like Korn, Kid Cudi, and Lupe Fiasco's dark songs; if you know any of those artists. I love these kinds of songs. Do you know of any other artists with songs like this? @easter


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

This has got to be the best OP for me ever.
(Didn't even watch the anime lol but I could wake up and fall asleep to this song.)

---
Also, wow, I'm happy there's a thread like this on PerC. :heart:


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

The best Japanese song ever made!


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Odd Future by UVERworld.


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

Kazuma Ikezawa said:


>


That's Korean ^


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Egao said:


> That's Korean ^


I know, but when I made this thread I hadn't gotten into k-pop as much. Now that I'm into it and see the similarities to japanese music, I'm expanding this thread to include Japanese and Korean music from the 90's until now. I can't change the thread title and I didn't want to make another thread just to add Korean music. I was thinking about making a post announcing the inclusion of Korean music on this thread, but I decided not to because not that many people post on here besides me; this makes me sad.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I absolutely love Galneryus, they are legendary! All the members are so wildly skilled, it's not just the singer who stands out. 

Wow!! 











Also props for their music being in Hunter X Hunter (2011), it was a pleasant surprise realizing they were in it.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

@Hexigoon

Galneryus seem like a pretty awesome band, thanks for sharing! ​I'm glad that you are enthusiastic about Galneryus. I love so many Japanese musical artists and Korean musical artists, which I got into from watching anime. I also love your Kurapika avatar. I'm currently watching Hunter x Hunter and he seems to be an interesting character, although I'm not that far into the anime. But what I'm most looking forward to in Hunter x Hunter, from the later episodes that I saw and some anime clips on youtube, is the development of Gon and Killua's friendship. Those two are so cute together!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Kazuma Ikezawa said:


> @Hexigoon
> 
> Galneryus seem like a pretty awesome band, thanks for sharing! ​I'm glad that you are enthusiastic about Galneryus. I love so many Japanese musical artists and Korean musical artists, which I got into from watching anime. I also love your Kurapika avatar. I'm currently watching Hunter x Hunter and he seems to be an interesting character, although I'm not that far into the anime. But what I'm most looking forward to in Hunter x Hunter, from the later episodes that I saw and some anime clips on youtube, is the development of Gon and Killua's friendship. Those two are so cute together!


But Kurapika is a trap


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> But Kurapika is a trap


Please dont spoil hunter x hunter for me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Kazuma Ikezawa said:


> Please dont spoil hunter x hunter for me.


Honestly, there aren't any secrets about it. So, what you see at begging remains the same till the end. I dunno, which version you are watching, but I much more prefer 1999 version. Sadly it's incomplete and you will be forced to watch a modern one.

BTW how much have you seen?


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Honestly, there aren't any secrets about it. So, what you see at begging remains the same till the end. I dunno, which version you are watching, but I much more prefer 1999 version. Sadly it's incomplete and you will be forced to watch a modern one.
> 
> BTW how much have you seen?


I'm on episode 14 of the 2011 version. I dont like any information about what happens in the future in an anime, even if its mundane or not considered a spoiler.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

@Kazuma Ikezawa 
You're welcome! Me too, I've watched enough anime at this point so I do have a love for Japanese music. Haven't listened to much Korean stuff. 
Thank you! Kurapika is my favorite along with Killua (who does make a cute duo with Gon) lol! I won't spoil things for you though, I'm sure you'll enjoy the show a lot as it goes further along! 
(I should correct myself a little though, I didn't even realize that Galneryus's singer was actually the one who sung the opening to the show as well! o.o) 





> But Kurapika is a trap


I never understood the gender confusion honestly. But even if he was, that wouldn't bother me anyway. lol


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hexigoon said:


> I never understood the gender confusion honestly. But even if he was, that wouldn't bother me anyway. lol


Good for you then. If another person haven't pointed it out to me, I would have still believed, that Kurapika is female. I was at around 90th episode and still didn't knew he was male. It didn't help, that he has earring and that his voice is girlish. Plus, like a standard tsundere he often rejected Leorio. There was simply no doubt, that he was she. But oh well...

People say that males in Japan now are more girlish than ever, but similar stuff can be found in literature of 1700s. When looking at samurais.


----------

